# The Stereoscopic Tank (3D pics)



## Mortadelo (Mar 14, 2004)

Hi there!,

I have been reading lately about a visual phenomenon called stereoscopy in order to produce 3D photographs, that is, pictures which produce the illusion of depth, so I have done a few trials on my 8 liter cube.

The theory is more or less as follows. When the eyes focus any object in the real world each of them receives a slightly different image of the object. This is due to the separation between both eyes. The brain gets this two images and combines them into a single image that gives the feeling of tridimensionality.

Now, when we look at a photograph we are looking at it as if we were looking at the real world with one eye closed, in 2 dimensions, and therefore without the feeling of depth. But if we take two pictures of the same object in the same angle as the human eyes (about 6,5 cm apart) we will have the two images necessary to compose a stereoscopic photograph.

You may be asking how can we combine both pictures if we can only look at one picture at a time. Not that difficult. Most people are capable of focusing one eye in each picture, if they know how  . There are several techniques and devices to accomplish this, but I´ll try to explain the simplest of all, called cross view.

Here are the pics for the experiment.










If you look at them you will notice they are slightly different from one another. I first took one picture, then I moved the camera 6,5 cm to the left and took the second picture.

What we are going to try here is looking at the left pic with the right eye and the right pic with the left eye, effectively crossing the eyes.

*OK, HERE COMES THE SECRET* - while having the pair of pictures on screen put your index finger at about 25 cm of your eyes (this distance can vary). Look at the tip of your finger while the pictures remain behind on the screen. If you put your finger at the right distance while looking at it (move it back and forth) you should notice that there are now 3 blurry images on the screen. We now must look at that new third pic in the middle. Don´t focus your eyes on it, let it be blurry, your brain will slowly get used to it and start to get sharper, just give it time. If you did it right you should be seen now a 3D photograph.

Its important to keep your head straight all the time. Keep your eyes horizontal in relation to pair of pictures.

Once you make it, you will also notice that there are two pics that flank the stereoscopic image. These are very uncomfortable to look at, just put your palms close to your face and cover them.

Unfortunately this technique tires the eyes so it can´t be used all the time.

That's all. Tell me if you see anything or photograph your tank this way. It adds a whole new dimension to aquascape appreciation.

Some links:

Free Viewing Stereoscopic Pairs
Stereoscopy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Stereoscopic digital photography trainer image. How to view stereoscopic images.


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

I can get my eyes to see three images but I cant seem to get a very good view of the middle image. Very interesting indeed. I think this is very cool stuff. Thanks for the post.


----------



## lildark185 (Jul 7, 2006)

I hope I don't get cross-eyed from trying.  Very interesting concept though.


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

Nice idea!
I'm afraid all I got was a headache!  Saw a bit of an image in the middle, but couldn't get to see it clearly - kept focusing on it and lost it!!!


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

I think this is something that would take a lot of practice. My eyes kept trying to focus on the image in the middle so I'd see multiple fingers and the 2 images. Not what I was hoping would happen.


----------



## excaliborg (Sep 18, 2006)

Wow, awesome! I can quite easily focus on the middle picture for a long time. Image is really crisp and It's amazing how deep and detailed the tank looks! Edit: It is easier if you reduce the size of the image first (APC does this automatically for me), I also wouldn't bother with the finger just cross your eyes.


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

Ok, I take back my earlier post - I got it to work!

It looks amazing! I just wanted to move my head to look around the plants to get a different view. Brilliant!


----------



## C.ton (Nov 6, 2006)

i can't get it to work, damn


----------



## Ajax (Apr 3, 2006)

Wow, really cool. Didn't take long to see, but I've always been able to see those 3-D pics pretty easily.


----------



## Mortadelo (Mar 14, 2004)

I´m happy you could see it.

There is another method for viewing stereographies which those who can´t see the above might find easier to perform. Try it on this new pair of pictures.

*PARALLEL VIEW*










Put your head straight, your eyes totally horizontal. Move back, about 1 meter from the screen. Now look at a point in between both pictures but focus them in an very distant imaginary thing, as if the screen was a window through which you were looking at a very far mountain. As you look further and further the photos should get closer and closer and finally merge into a 3D image.

You can now get as close to the screen as your eyes may be able diverge.

This method is easier on the eyes, but in contrast to the first one here we can only look at small pictures since our eyes can only diverge to a certain angle comfortably.

BTW, I want to add this post to the initial message but I can´t seem to find the EDIT button, where did it go?. It is as if it wasn´t my post at all.


----------



## anthonysquire (Mar 15, 2006)

Very awsome!!


----------



## Rub (Jul 14, 2005)

Hi Mortadelo !!!

Cada vez me sorprendes más  .......he estado años haciendo uso de esta técnica para cartografiar con fotos aéreas y ahora te veo haciendo esto :mrgreen:


----------



## SpaceBug (Jan 10, 2007)

I wish I could see the 3D effect! All I'm getting is a headache. Probably has something to do with my nasty astigmatism in my right eye.


----------



## webcricket (Oct 16, 2006)

That is very cool! I'm going to try photographing one of my tanks this way. I'll post if I have success.


----------



## rohape (Feb 7, 2005)

Crossing the eyes worked great. I have a widescreen monitor and made the image larger. WOW!! That really is awesome!! Great work!
(now i need to go take some excedrin)


----------



## apistaeasy (Jul 16, 2004)

1st method works for me, but the 2nd won't work...maybe screen size?

***edit***
got the second method after the link was posted.

Thanks Mortadelo for posting this unique and very cool photography!


----------



## Mortadelo (Mar 14, 2004)

Some people may find either method easier. Cross view is somewhat superior because it allows larger pictures to be used, if you can see it with cross view stick to it.

Parallel view is just easier on the eyes, but requires smaller photographs. The sense of depth is the same in both methods.

this site has a good content on this issue.


----------



## C.ton (Nov 6, 2006)

haha!! did it, looks expletive great!!


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

Props to you! Very cool.


----------

